# Paint pour Mac ?



## EtienneMacBook (14 Novembre 2006)

Existe-t-il un equivalent de paint pour mac ? je me doute bien que oui mais j'en ai essayé deux ou trois tellement nuls que je pose la question ici... Pour les fervents utilisateurs de mac et qui ne connaitraient que les macs, je cherche un éditeurs d'image, dessin etc. 
Merci bien d'avance !


----------



## Paski.pne (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

C'est plut&#244;t dans ce forum-ci que &#231;a se passe :
Arts graphiques

Et l&#224;-bas, tu as ce fil-ci qui peut t'int&#233;resser :
D&#233;butants, loisirs, fauch&#233;s : logiciels gratuits ou pas cher


----------



## Max77 (14 Novembre 2006)

Je connais:
*Artrage* : http://www.ambientdesign.com/artrage.html ****

 Euh ... Il y a *Gimp* : http://www.gimp.org/ (Besoin de X11 pour fonctionner) ****

*Cenon* : http://www.cenon.info/frame_gb.html ***

*Inkscape* : http://www.inkscape.org/ *****

Et surment pleins d'autres !

Salut 

Max


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Dans le même style : existe t'il un écran bleu d'erreur pour MAC ? :rateau: 

Ok ====> je sors


----------



## bompi (14 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Dans le même style : existe t'il un écran bleu d'erreur pour MAC ? :rateau:
> 
> Ok ====> je sors


Absolument. L'incollable Amit Singh nous explique ici comment transformer l'écran du Kernel Panic en BSOD ... 

Pour en revenir à la question, il y a aussi Seashore, une version en cours de développement d'un cousin de GIMP en Cocoa (sans X11, donc). C'est léger pour l'instant mais cela peut devenir plus fourni dans quelques temps.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Novembre 2006)

Tu as aussi LiveQuatz qui est pas mal du tout je trouve


----------



## jfpillon (14 Novembre 2006)

Max77 a dit:


> Je connais:
> *Artrage* : http://www.ambientdesign.com/artrage.html ****
> 
> Euh ... Il y a *Gimp* : http://www.gimp.org/ (Besoin de X11 pour fonctionner) ****
> ...



Tux paint : www.tuxpaint.org/?lang=fr

Je sais bien que c'est pour les mômes mais je le trouve vraiment très bien et il m'arrive de jouer avec... Il est vrai que je commence à approcher de l'âge où on retombe en enfance mais rassurez-vous, je n'oublie pas encore de refermer ma braguette après avoir fait pipi et encore moins de l'ouvrir avant.


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Bon j'arrête pas de rechercher un programme mais aucun ne convient... J'utilisais Paint pour accoler des grande capture d'écran que je ne pouvais pas prendre d'une seule fois.
Avec Paint, je pouvais redimensionner très facilement  la taille de l'image finale et je m'en servait pour réaliser ca...
Aucun de vos programme ne redimensionne la page de dessin.
Je pense que le mieux c'est de vous donner le liens de ce que je veux copier. Bien entendu vous aller me dire qu'il suffit de sélectionner ce que je veux sur le site et de mettre impréimer (c'est un calendrier d'étudiant par semaine mais aucune couleur ne vient avec c'est pour cela que je transforme en fichier image avant de l'imprimer).
Donc vous aller http://www.sciences.univ-nantes.fr/administration/edt/ et presque tout en bas de l'onglet gauche vous allez sur S2.08 (c'est mon groupe). Afficher seulement la semaine 9 dans l'onglet qui se déroule et faites "Plein écran".
Voilà moi à ce stade j'avais juste à faire 3 ou 4 captures que je rassemblait et le tour était joué.
Si quelqu'un peut le faire à sa manière avec le programme qu'il veut et me l'expliquer après parce que je n'y arrive pas.
Merci d'avance


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

un Must en mati&#232;re de Peinture sur ordi : *Painter*
Il y a 2 versions d'essai de 30 jours, IX.5 et le nouvau X (<-en anglais)


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Mais je veux pas faire de la peinture !!! T'as pas compris ce que je viens d'expliquer !!!


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

:rateau: Oups, scusi, j'avais pas tout lu (on va de post en post, et le matin &#224; jeun, c'est...)

Dis-nous: les images, que tu veux traiter, sont en quel format? BMP, Tiff, Jpeg,...

Le logiciel phare du traitement image est evidemment Photoshop, voire sa version El&#233;ments, ou Gimp son concurent dans le monde Open Source.
Image bitmap ou vectorielles?


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

T'as ps encore compris le problème...
Ce n'est pas des images que je veux traiter mais des captures d'écran que je veux rassembler car mon écran n'est pas encore assez grand pour tout prendre en une seule fois et ensuite l'enregistrer sous le format désiré...
Comment fait on pour zoomer et dézommer l'écran en raccourci?


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2007)

b&#233;ber1....

il veut juste r&#233;cuperer un agenda qui est sous forme de tableur sur son site (comportant des liens) donc l'id&#233;e c'est de faire des impressions &#233;cran et de les coller ensemble pour avoir l'agenda complet en une seule image, c'est ca ? :rose:

edit : longue &#224; poster moi ? non...


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

rhâââaa ça va Mama... bon d'accord pris en delit de gueule de bois... et après?


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> T'as ps encore compris le problème...
> Ce n'est pas des images que je veux traiter mais des captures d'écran que je veux rassembler car mon écran n'est pas encore assez grand pour tout prendre en une seule fois et ensuite l'enregistrer sous le format désiré...



Bon alors il te faut un logiciel simple pour faire un montage d'image et c'est vrai que sur mac, je n'en connais pas car j'ai jamais cherché. Moi j'utilise des logiciels plus complexes genre The Gimp, Graphic Converter, ou Photoshop.

Ceci dit, Paint, les switcher me le réclame souvent car ils en ont l'habitude, donc avoir un équivalent mac ça serait pas mal.

ps : je chercherai un peu plus tard car j'ai épuisé mon volume mensuel au niveau de la connexion adsl et donc je suis en 56k :rateau:


----------



## Gloubi99 (22 Février 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Helvetica]GraphicConverter?[/FONT]


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2007)

_@b&#233;ber1 : R&#233;ponse en MP, y'a des enfants qui nous lisent   _

Revenons &#224; nos paintons....

J'ai fait des recherches et apparement LiveQuatz, comme te l'a propos&#233; MobyDuck, est le logiciel se rapprochant le plus de Paint


----------



## béber1 (22 Février 2007)

Dijon, ou la triste condition du Tiers-Monde...
...




_JPTK, le posteur-fou qui explose ses lignes ADSL,    Arf !_


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

exactement jaipatoukompri. C'est ce qu'il me faut pas de truc compliqué juste un logiciel qui me permet de redimensionner comme je veux mon image pour mettre mes captures dedans et ensuite enregistrer au format que je veux. Pas de tralala lol
MamaCass, pour ton post précédent c'est effectivement ce que je veux faire mais les liens que sont dans le planning je m'en fiche je veux seulement imprimer ca sur une feuille A4 et la mettre sur mon tableau émenté...


----------



## MamaCass (22 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> MamaCass, pour ton post précédent c'est effectivement ce que je veux faire mais les liens que sont dans le planning je m'en fiche je veux seulement imprimer ca sur une feuille A4 et la mettre sur mon tableau émenté...



Ok  J'ai précisé qu'il y avait des liens, pour faire comprendre que ce n'etait pas une image, si c'etait le cas, ton problème n'existerait pas :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Dijon, ou la triste condition du Tiers-Monde...
> ...
> 
> 
> ...





Et nan c'est la la Belgique


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> Existe-t-il un equivalent de paint pour mac ?



Pour les anciens qui comme moi ont connu les Apple2, les premiers Macs et leurs concurrents IBM PC d'alors, la question laisse un  peu songeur


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2007)

Allez, j'en poste une autre... Souvenirs, souvenirs...


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Ouai mdr
Donc le cenvertor c'est pas la peine mdr


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Eh mais c'est ca qu'il me faut mais au gout du jour, on dirait Pain lol


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Eh mais c'est ca qu'il me faut mais au gout du jour, on dirait Pain lol



Bah PAINT est une application mac au départ, on la trouvait sur les tous 1er mac.


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Ouai mdr
> Donc le cenvertor c'est pas la peine mdr



Cenvertor ?? QU'est-ce qu'il dit    

EN tout cas si tu parles de Graphic Converter, il est quand même vachement bien et pas si compliqué, tu pourrais faire tout ce que tu veux avec.


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Oui mais je veux rien convertir.. lol je veux rasembler des captures d'écran... C'est un autre membre qui a proposé ca un peu avant dans le post...
Ca m'intéresse pas...
Y a pas de Paint actuellement pour les nouveaux Mac?


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Oui mais je veux rien convertir.. lol je veux rasembler des captures d'écran... C'est un autre membre qui a proposé ca un peu avant dans le post...
> Ca m'intéresse pas...
> Y a pas de Paint actuellement pour les nouveaux Mac?





Nan mais mets-y un peu de bonne volonté quand même nan ? :mouais: 
PAINT existe pas pour mac OSX faut te le mettre dans la tête et graphic converter est un super logiciel de retouche d'images, genre photoshop en plus simple. Ca n'a rien à voir avec un convertisseur (sauf qu'il peut aussi exporter dans pleins de formats différents). Il peut parfaitement faire du montage, il est très puissant, penche toi dessus 5 min.


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah PAINT est une application mac au départ, on la trouvait sur les tous 1er mac.



Hé oui, alors qu'à la même époque, le graphisme sur PC c'était ça =


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Hé oui, alors qu'à la même époque, le graphisme sur PC c'était ça =





Ah quel horreur j'ai joué à cette merde, je trouvais ça d'une bêtise :rateau:


----------



## TiTNiCo (22 Février 2007)

Bon ca y est j'ai réussi avec GraphicConvertor mais il n'est pas gratuit... c'est bien domage !! On peut cloturer le sujet


----------



## achso (22 Février 2007)

Tu peux aussi le faire avec pages de la suite Iworks. Tu glisses tes captures d'&#233;cran en PNG sur une page a4 vide, tu les agrandis selon des envies et hop, tu imprimes. Bon ce n'est pas gratuit non plus.
Je n'ai pas essay&#233; avec Word, mais peut-&#234;tre...


----------



## CBi (22 Février 2007)

Pardon, avec ma séquence nostalgie, j'avais oublié de répondre à la question.  

Tu as TuxPaint qui correspond sans doute à ce que tu cherches.

Sinon voir Rita ou PosterPaint.


----------



## hippo sulfite (22 Février 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Pardon, avec ma séquence nostalgie, j'avais oublié de répondre à la question.
> 
> Tu as TuxPaint qui correspond sans doute à ce que tu cherches.
> 
> Sinon voir Rita ou PosterPaint.



En fait, le vieux Mac Paint existe toujours mais il a été intégré dans AppleWorks qui bien sur n'est plus distribué avec les nouveaux Macs depuis la sortie d'iWork. :mouais:


----------



## brobro (16 Novembre 2007)

salut ce message est pour ceux qui n'ont pas trouvé d'équivalent parfait et gratuit de paint pour mac, je crois avoir trouvé la solution : c'est paintbrush que vous pouvez trouver sur :
http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel624/Paintbrush.html

 voilà a bientot!!


----------



## greenbike (12 Février 2008)

C'est exactement ce que je chercher, merci brobro !


----------

